# Removing the outside top cover from a macbook



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

I bought a couple of those Logo skins to change the color and look of my apple logo. I had them on my I Book and my Powerbook and liked them. I cant figure out how to get the top cover of the screen off the Macbook. There are no screwes.

Ive look at PBFixit.com and their info didnt cover this. Anyone have any experience with this or know of a place I can find what im looking for.
Thanks so much

pavmentsurfer


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you have something against having a valid warranty??
.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

Ha ha thanks so much for the HELP. No, I enjoy having a warranty. The skins are removeable and, as long as the top cover comes off relatively easily i can take them out if I ever need to send it in. But, again, thanks so much for the HELP...

Pavmentsurfer


----------

